# Where to find 24x3 inch DH tires?



## Kerosian (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey guys,
I'm wondering where I can find some 24x3" tires, I google it, and I get s**t for results. Can you help me find a IRC Kujo 24x3 and a Arrow Wide Bite 24x3. I figured some of you DH/FR guys could help me out.

Kerosian, Mountain Unicyclist


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Intense makes some 24" tires, www.intensetires.com


----------



## Kerosian (Jun 2, 2007)

no, I mean a site where I can buy some. Add an Intense 24x3 to my list.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I've got some Nokian 24x3 tires with like 60% tread that I have sitting around. You can have both for like 10 plus shipping.


----------



## Kerosian (Jun 2, 2007)

sounds like a good deal, but I'm looking for non-gazz, cause I don't like how square they are  sorry. I'm running a Large Marge, so a Gazz is like a tractor tire on one.


----------



## MM_Freak (Feb 28, 2006)

Heres a link to your Arrow Wide Bite 3.0
They've got lots of 24" just look around the site Im sure you'll find what your looking for.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=1671&category=182


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Arrow racing (check my sig) best 24x3 tire out there. Rolls fast, brakes awesome and because of the tall sidewalls and ramped knobs it sits/rolls almost as tall/fast as a 26.


----------



## Kerosian (Jun 2, 2007)

I called my LBS and they're ordering an IRC Kujo for me, I'll also may try an arrow, but aren't they exactly the same as the Duro Leopard?


----------



## biketavioumaximus (Jun 28, 2007)

Why would you want such a large tyre? In what use are they usefull,are they better for hucking?? they look cool thou!

Not grilling , just curious is all??


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

biketavioumaximus said:


> Why would you want such a large tyre? In what use are they usefull,are they better for hucking?? they look cool thou!
> 
> Not grilling , just curious is all??


no need for a 3 inch tire.......why don't you try 2.7 Maxxis Highrollers in 24 inch


----------



## Kerosian (Jun 2, 2007)

I need a 3" because I'm a Mountain Unicyclist. No suspension to suck up 9' drops so you use a large volume tire. It also helps with hopping and rolling over all kinds of things. If you ever need more info, just ask!


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerosian said:


> I'm wondering where I can find some 24x3" tires,


2002...


----------



## Kerosian (Jun 2, 2007)

DHidiot said:


> 2002...


yah, I realize most of you DH guys don't use 'em anymore, but (nearly) all of us MUniiers do!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Kerosian said:


> I need a 3" because I'm a Mountain Unicyclist. No suspension to suck up 9' drops so you use a large volume tire. It also helps with hopping and rolling over all kinds of things. If you ever need more info, just ask!


mad props for your skill on ridin those things....man you got to throw up some pics


----------



## Kerosian (Jun 2, 2007)

alright, I'll post the pics I have currently. Sadly I don't have any good ones at the moment, just some regular riding pics

































I also do shore stuff and Freeride stuff. 
Edit: Notice the 24x3" Duro on there


----------



## cbrbighit (Nov 18, 2005)

ride-this.com thats were i got my intense 24 x 3.0


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Ride-This is where I got my Arrow 3.0". Haven't been pleased ordering from them though.

Go-Ride can get them as well. I'd go to them first.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

NICE>>>>>


Kerosian said:


> alright, I'll post the pics I have currently. Sadly I don't have any good ones at the moment, just some regular riding pics
> I also do shore stuff and Freeride stuff.
> Edit: Notice the 24x3" Duro on there


----------



## skankinpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

My bro's looking into a 24" Kris Holm.... How's it treating you?
(sorry for thread hi-jackness.)


----------



## Kerosian (Jun 2, 2007)

For lack of better words, it's Fuc*ing Awesome. I'v taking it off a 9' without rollout, and it just begs for more. It's light at 15lbs 9oz, but extremely stable (thanks to a 47mm wide rim and 24x3" tire). Pedals are great, cranks are stronger than profiles (Seriously!) I think it is a bomb proof machine. And I got it at a deal ($440) from my local bike shop.
Tell your brother not to even think twice, that uni is "The One".


----------



## Kerosian (Jun 2, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> NICE>>>>>


Thanks, but those are all the pics I have at the moment. I need to find my MOAB pictures...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Why are you grabbing your balls all the time in those pics? Are your balls itching?


----------



## Kerosian (Jun 2, 2007)

you grab your seat to put pressure on the pedals, If not, you lose your center of gravity and fall off. I does look like I'm grabbing my nuts though.  Why are you always grabbing you handlebar?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Kerosian said:


> you grab your seat to put pressure on the pedals, If not, you lose your center of gravity and fall off. I does look like I'm grabbing my nuts though.  Why are you always grabbing you handlebar?


I know... I was kidding..... :thumbsup:

Btw I dont grab my handlebar all the time...


----------



## Kerosian (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't grab my handle all the time either...


----------

